# NEW: SSL UC1 Controller



## FireGS (May 27, 2021)

UC1 | Solid State Logic - Solid State Logic


UC1 is a hardware plug-in controller featuring dedicated knob-per-function Channel EQ and Dynamics controls, centre section featuring full Bus Compressor controls and authentic moving-coil gain reduction meter combine to offer the most effective way of controlling the SSL Native Channel Strip 2...




www.solidstatelogic.com





Looks amazing!! Looks like a direct competitor to the Softube Console I, which I currently have. I've felt the interface on the PC side is simply terrible and actually hinders a lot of what I think the plugins can do. So many of the Console 1 plugins show little to nothing in terms of feedback. The gate and compressor just show a single line. It's a great piece of gear, by man, the software leaves a lot to be desired.

This device, on the other hand... The VCA UV meter for compression looks familiar and awesome. The LCD is also awesome.


----------



## el-bo (May 27, 2021)

Blimey! That's pretty!


----------



## steveo42 (May 27, 2021)

That is so "purty" looking......


----------



## FireGS (May 27, 2021)

I'll be honest, after watching a whole lot of videos on this - the only thing it really has over something like the Console 1 is the bus compressor. AFAIK, there are no bus compressors for Console 1.

And I just hate the Console 1 interface still. Compared to anyyyyy other interface, especially for compression, it's just miles away from the usability of other offers.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2021)

OK, I take that back. I bit the bullet, and while it _is_ a gigantic piece of kit on my desk, the sound of the Channel strip and the bus compressor are out of this world. Redoing a few tracks of mine on this system, and it feels like what I thought Console 1 would have been - in terms of just working with it. The sound is phenomenal, but the workflow is absolutely effortless.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2021)

FireGS said:


> OK, I take that back. I bit the bullet, and while it _is_ a gigantic piece of kit on my desk, the sound of the Channel strip and the bus compressor are out of this world. Redoing a few tracks of mine on this system, and it feels like what I thought Console 1 would have been - in terms of just working with it. The sound is phenomenal, but the workflow is absolutely effortless.


I don't see how considering Track follow is not yet implemented?

C1 is deeply integrated in certain Daws.

UC1 is not.

What DAW are you using?

What is your workflow?

The whole point of C1 and other controllers is that you don't look at the screen...If you are relying on looking at the C1 software you have missed the point of C1

I have looked into the UC1 and for now one has to click on the plugin to open it in order to use the UC1....Which is clunky.

I have a Faderport 16 and its already been confirmed that selecting a track on the FP16 will not trigger the UC1 to follow it.

This is was C1 does.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I don't see how considering Track follow is not yet implemented?
> 
> C1 is deeply integrated in certain Daws.
> 
> ...


I'm using Studio One, and I have a FP16 also. I'm used to having to push the little track buttons on the Console 1, as Track Follow doesnt work in C1 with S1 either. You do *not* have to have the plugin window open to use UC1. You do if you want to use track follow, which does work with S1 - but its silly as you said.

So, just like C1, to change tracks with the UC1, you just use the scroll wheel under the channel number LED on the bottom of the UC1 and change your channel that way. Track follow will be nice, once implemented, but coming from C1, it's not that big a deal-breaker for me.






EDIT: I stand corrected. I didn't realize that C1 actually did follow track selection of the FP16. Looks like it does. It does also start messing with a new track if I change tracks while moving an EQ knob, like gain.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2021)

In fact, the more used to C1 I've become, the less I'm starting to think I'd want the UC1 to follow my tracks. If I'm working on EQ for a track, or compression, if I happen to click a different track to bring up a different plugin for whatever reason, maybe my sub-mix bus limiter, I don't really want it to follow my track and potentially mess things up. It's literally no more effort or workflow hassle to use the scroll wheel to change track as it is to move to my mouse and click to a different track.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I'm using Studio One, and I have a FP16 also. I'm used to having to push the little track buttons on the Console 1, as Track Follow doesnt work in C1 with S1 either.


Yes it does...I'm doing it right now!

Select a channel on FP16 and this is then mirrored to C1.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Yes it does...I'm doing it right now!
> 
> Select a channel on FP16 and this is then mirrored to C1.





FireGS said:


> EDIT: I stand corrected. I didn't realize that C1 actually did follow track selection of the FP16. Looks like it does. It does also start messing with a new track if I change tracks while moving an EQ knob, like gain.


<3

I mean, I guess I really wont miss track follow if I didnt realize it was doing it. We'll see.

The sound of the strip, and the bus compressor are really killer though. Grab the 30 day demo, and check it out. The controller is just a large bonus for using them.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2021)

FireGS said:


> <3
> 
> I mean, I guess I really wont miss track follow if I didnt realize it was doing it. We'll see.
> 
> The sound of the strip, and the bus compressor are really killer though. Grab the 30 day demo, and check it out. The controller is just a large bonus for using them.


It worries me you are unaware of the fundamental part of the C1 eco system.

I have the plugins already.

Fundamentally for me is to select a track on my FP16 (the whole point) and then start turning knobs.

UC1 cant do this yet.

C1 can

Bringing a mouse into the equation is pointless

This is a huge chunk of change for some and your review is very thin on the ground tbh...


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It worries me you are unaware of the fundamental part of the C1 eco system.
> 
> I have the plugins already.
> 
> ...


Okay.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It worries me you are unaware of the fundamental part of the C1 eco system.


Is it really "fundamental"? Don't think so. I wasn't aware it was doing it and didn't think anything of it. I used the buttons on the C1, and it was fine.



easyrider said:


> Fundamentally for me is to select a track on my FP16 (the whole point) and then start turning knobs.


I don't use the FP16 much after setting up rough automation. Before that, I'm either doing MIDI editing (with a mouse), or pitch/timing correction by events or Melodyne (with a mouse). After rough automation, I'm doing finer automation (with a mouse), and working with either C1 or UC1.



easyrider said:


> UC1 cant do this *yet.*
> 
> C1 can


Cool, don't miss it. But I do understand how for some people's workflows it may be a dealbreaker.

Emphasis mine.



easyrider said:


> Bringing a mouse into the equation is pointless


Using a mouse is literally pointing. 


easyrider said:


> your review is very thin on the ground tbh...


¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Here's my off-the-ground review. The controller is really well built and useful, and the plugins sound fantastic.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Is it really "fundamental"? Don't think so. I wasn't aware it was doing it and didn't think anything of it. I used the buttons on the C1, and it was fine.


Thats one of the selling points of C1 and DAW integration. You select a track (either on FP16 or C1 and start turning knobs.


FireGS said:


> I don't use the FP16 much after setting up rough automation. Before that, I'm either doing MIDI editing (with a mouse), or pitch/timing correction by events or Melodyne (with a mouse). After rough automation, I'm doing finer automation (with a mouse), and working with either C1 or UC1.


Maybe you could ditch the FP16 altogether then if its not part of your workflow? Its the centre piece of my setup. To have the Transport control and 16 faders right in front of me is great. Along with the on the fly MIDI mode for expression and dynamics for VSTi's



FireGS said:


> Cool, don't miss it. But I do understand how for some people's workflows it may be a dealbreaker.
> 
> Emphasis mine.
> 
> ...


The plugins sound great...They are a free upgrade if you bought the V6 SSL bundle on sale last month for $49

The controller is no doubt great...But it is lacking in certain areas....I have spoken with JIM over at SSL about it and they are looking into expanding the functionality with certain developers.

Right now C1 is staying put.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 4, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Maybe you could ditch the FP16 altogether then if its not part of your workflow? Its the centre piece of my setup. To have the Transport control and 16 faders right in front of me is great. Along with the on the fly MIDI mode for expression and dynamics for VSTi's


I could, but for tracking automation, it really is a godsend over doing it manually just to get a decent mix across tons of tracks. I should say, I use it for rough and some finer revisions, but surgical edits are done with a mouse. 



easyrider said:


> But it is lacking in certain areas


Besides track follow, what else is it lacking? Genuinely curious, cause I can't find anything.



easyrider said:


> Right now C1 is staying put.


So is mine


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Besides track follow, what else is it lacking? Genuinely curious, cause I can't find anything.


Track follow is key...and also the ability to load other channel strips...SSL are working on them.

If I can select a track on my FP16 the UC1 follows and I can load a different SSL console on the fly that will be end game !


----------

